# Detailer's Domain: Acura MDX - Full Detail



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject - Acura MDX
What was done - Customer requested the works - paint correction, engine, interior, wheels etc.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z Exclusive Shampoo
- Iron Cut
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Meg's D300 with Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Menzerna SF4000 with Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Last Step - Aquartz
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were clayed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett Exclusiv Gloss Shampoo
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
Uber Clay Bar Kit
Meg's M105
Meg's D300 Microfiber Correction System
Menzerna Super Finish
Aquartz Combo
Wolf's Glass Guard
Wolf's Rim Shield
1Z einszett Vinyl Rubber Care
Optimum Metal Polish

Interior
1Z einszett ****pit
Sonax Upholstery Carpet Cleaner
Leather Master Plus Kit

Engine
Uber Engine Detailing Kit

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Interior
Before

























Steam was used









After

























Before









































Engine
Before









After









Prep - Wash/Iron Cut/Clay/Wheel/Tires

Iron Cut

















Wash









Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner in action









Clay









Removing some gunk on the roof









Paint looked like this after the prep









































50/50

















Afters

























Can these be removed

















It cleaned up nicely









Final touches









Black Wow was used to clean up the trim









Exhaust tips









After









Afters


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work again, liking these write up's :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good work there buddy :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic work as usual


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks good. Ugly car though.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

j3ggo said:


> Looks good. Ugly car though.


So True


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

looks like a model of pontiac 

looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

excelent job. How much for all this service?


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------

